# Flash button creation in flash mx



## conde_j73 (Aug 29, 2003)

hi guys,
so i'm trying out fmacromedia fireworks, dreamweaver and flash all mx,
and i want to create a flash button in flash mx and i have the Up, Over, Down images already, and in the last frame i am not really sure what to put there so i always put the Up image beacause the images are all the same in size, so when i finish with the four keyframes i click EDIT>EDIT DOCUMENT (like the tutorial sais to) but frome there i don't know what to do, and when i find put how to do so i also want to put in, for example the dreamweaver flash buttons library or something of the likes; so if you guys could help me....
Thanks, Hector


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

The hit state is the area that clicked to activate the button. I usually just put a shape like a square or elipse that is big enough to cover the image and a little more. This way if you put your mouse close to the button it shows as a button. 

You should see it in your library once you have created it, if not when you are at the main screen with your background. You can go to insert> new symbol and create a new button then.


----------



## conde_j73 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks for your response ksuwyldkat,
thanks for the library thing but i also need to know how to creat it after i have all the 4 keyframes, bescause by doing edit>edit document and then i dont know what to do, i have tried exporting it but it doesn't work

thanks again,
Hector


----------

